# 2008 SUZUKI 25 HP 4 STROKE, BRAND NEW,CAUTION LIGHT COMING ON!



## fishinwhits

Took delivery of a Carolina skiff with a tiller 25 hp last Sat. Took it out for the first time today. The dealer had taken it for a test run already. I know about break-in period.I have had new 40 hp yamaha,90 hp honda,175 hp suzuki all new four strokes and went by the book on break in periods,with no problems,except the Suzuki 175 which had a bad water pump impeller with just a couple of hours on the engine.

Today cranked up the 25 Suz. let it warm up,and planed off about half throttle.Knowing not to run full throttle right off and varying speeds,not running constant speed for long periods,etc. I 've always been told you can run full speed,for no longer than 5 minutes during break-in. After a few minutes at half throttle opened it up @ full throttle and within a minute Caution light comes on and rpms reduced. Shut her down,rechecked the oil,Full on stick,cranked it up no caution light,motor peeing good,water from pee hole not even warm. WENT ON FISHIN. The only time the caution light would come back on was a few seconds after running full throttle. I'm only going to run at that speed for 2 or 3 minutes. But within a few seconds it would come on again, I'd immedialy slow down and and it would go back off.

Sitting here looking at the manual the caution system is activated by low oil pressure,cooling system and over-revolution.The book reads This system is activated when engine speed exceeds the max recommended speed for more than 10 seconds???? This system must be reset by moving the thottle to the idle position for one second to restore full engine operation. That I would not have to do.I'd just back off some and the caution light would go back off,and engine would run fine. I don't belive it's oil pressure,nor water pump, over-rev ???? don't know. I put about 3 hours on it today,no problem 1/2 3/4 throttle only at full within 15 to 20 seconds at full. Any info would be appreciated.

Its a Pain in the butt to take a new engine to be worked on.Someone here on the forum says"just because it's new doesn't mean its worth a flip" I understand. I know it could be a faulty sensor too. Maybe it's something simple,I hope.

The New suz 175 had to have a water pump with less than ten hours,but after that has been flawless. Thanks Tony


----------



## X-Shark

> It might be that the engine is over-reving and the spark arrester is kicking in.




HeHe That would be called the "Rev limiter". It's a chip that kills spark to different cylinders as the motor turns.



But I agree. It may very well be over revving.



I assume there is no tach and it is tiller steered? It will need a higher pitch prop, but without a tach you will not know how far to go with it.



I have installed a "Tiny Tach" http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0005943520319a.shtml



http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/Item/52/03/19/i520319sq01.jpg



In order to find out what a small HP outboard is turning. 



You have also been getting into Full throttle to quick as far a engine hours. Oh and it's more like 30secounds not 3 min.



On that note did the break in for this little motor read in the Owners manual the same as your 175's?


----------



## metal11

I would say it is the over rev. I don't know about the smaller engines but on the larger motors 90 and up you just need to get below the rev limit for it to reset.


----------



## fishinwhits

Thanks Guys for the information.

I run the engine today for 2 hours straight at various rpm's, never above 3/4 throttle and motor ran perfect. Caution light never came on,until I went full throttle for a few seconds heading to the ramp. Over-Rev,got to be.I'll be looking at a different prop,and maybe a small tach X-Shark mentioned. Thanks, Tony


----------



## X-Shark

Did you note that the Tiny Tach also has a Hour meter on it? 



Here is how it works. The Tiny Tach has a non replaceable battery in it. When you start the motor the unit automaticaly displays the RPM. When the motor is OFF it displays # of engine hours.



I ordered one straight from Tiny Tach. This was so I could get a longer than normal lead wire on it. I mounted at the steering station. Mine did not have the reset button on it. There are pros & Cons to the reset button.



You can reset to Zero each time you service the motor. I would rather have total engine hours and just service it every 100hrs. This unit has no way of acdentialy leaving the key on and adding hours to the meter. It only adds hours if the motor is running.



http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/gasoline.php



Additional Cable 



* Standard cable length is 6 feet.

* You can purchase extra cable.

* A $10 build charge will be added to custom orders including, but not limited to, adjusted wire lengths.



$10.00


----------



## fishinwhits

X Shark,just looked at the tiny tach @ cabelas with good reviews. Suzuki offers a 10,11,12 14,and 15 in pitch propfor this motor. Mine is a 10,go figure.I'm sure its the cheapest one. I'm calling the dealer tommorrow to make a swap.It all makes sense now. thanks, Tony


----------



## X-Shark

I wouldn't do that yet.



Obviously you want the best performance out of your new little Suzzy.



The addition of the tach will help tell you how far you need to go with pitch of the prop. That motor should turn a max of 5500RPM.



http://www.suzukimarine.com/sr_08/df25/features/


----------



## fishinwhits

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown Thanks to all who replied! Icalled the dealer GRASS SHACK,BUFORD,GA.,Monday,and they shipped out a 12. I recieved it today,installed and went to the lake after work. Full throttle and NO MORE HI-REV ALARMS:clap:clap:clap THANKS PFF!!!!!!!!:grouphug Tony


----------

